# The Beretta Gods have struck again! Number 9!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Picked up another 92FS with a curved dustcover today. Got it at Academy.

I gave up trying to find one with factory night sights, after going to many, many gunshows in a row. Plus, the standard ones have all been scratched to hell at the gun shows... It's a 90 minute drive each way to the Houston gunshows... So, I just paid a few bucks more and just bought it local...

It's another regular 92FS with the curved dustcover and backstrap indentation...

That particular style of 92 is my every day carrygun, and I wanted one more exactly like it (my other 92FS as the straight dustcover and no rear strap indentation). I'll probably send it off for night sights soon.

Anyway - the Wheel-O-Berettas now has NINE 92s... I also have a PX4, but I don't fit it into "the wheel" :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Someday I'll have to make you a "wheel-o-berettas" and snap a picture... I believe I now have just about 300 of them in my care at work. let me know if you need some mags,


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have tons of mags. But yea, that would be one hell of a "wheel" I wanna see that


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new baby:mrgreen:


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Shipwreck said:


> Picked up another 92FS with a curved dustcover today. Got it at Academy. . .
> Anyway - the Wheel-O-Berettas now has NINE 92s. . .


OK, it has now become time for severe action and I am willing and able. tumbleweed

All those in favor of organizing an "intervention" to save our friend *Shipwreck *
from the ravages of his infamously horrible and apparently near incurable Beretta infatuation. :smt100

Rise and say "AYE" ! ! !:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, my name is shipwreck, and I have a problem


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

I feel like a piker. I've only got 5. (I've also received a counseling statement from the mem-sa'b.)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just keep buyin' them


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Damn Shipwreck, I stand in awe. You should be the one called "berettatoter"!:smt033


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks..

berettas keep rolling in. I can't stop them


----------



## ubaldorobles (Jan 16, 2012)

dang, u gots a problem. but it's a good kinda problem! u keep goin' boy!!:smt1099


----------



## ShinyBlind (Feb 6, 2012)

I love my Beretta 84BB.Lghtweight yet shoots 380 and I may sell it to get q 9mm. It is in flawless condition and complete w/case and mags. ID number shows it buuil on 1989 but it's been rarely shot and you can tell by looks and feel including mags and springs. This particular weapon ahs a beautiful gloss black finish instead of typical matte with no scratches or mars. Looks and shoots new. Box of rounds and brand new Beretta holsters included.

I can take and show many pictures if qnyone is interested.

Thanks for the forum guys.

Sal in TN


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Mighty nice family you've raised there......I only have an 84fs, and a 96....i'd better get going..........


----------



## mdrums (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice!....newbie here...but I rented a 96 (.40) yesterday at the range and really liked it. I want to get a more full size gun for home and the range and am trying to decide between a Beretta M9, Beretta 96 or a HK something in either .40 or .45.....so confused! I also want to add a nice 1911 .45 to my collection


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Get the Beretta


----------



## Longshank (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice set of pistolas. I should be getting my newest addition soon. An Italian Inox 92. That makes 4. Reverse two-tone, 92FS, and a 25th Anniversary model plus the Inox....


----------



## sychodad (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice family you have there , i just started mine last month i bought a M9A1 and love it. Took it to the range yesterday and put 100 rds through it with no problems. I really wanted a 92A1 but its not available in Ca yet which sucks big time.


----------



## rhodco (Feb 10, 2012)

I've shot all kinds of ammo through my 92FS and never had a problem. It's easy to find parts for... easy to find holsters... what's not to love?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Ok first one to Identify this gets 2 brownie points and shows their age*

number nine,number nine,number nine,number nine...........:smt033


* or their google abilities*


----------



## PapaHades (Feb 13, 2012)

Can't seem to find the smiley face with drool.


----------



## Roverhound (Feb 21, 2012)

scooter said:


> Ok first one to Identify this gets 2 brownie points and shows their age*
> 
> number nine,number nine,number nine,number nine...........:smt033
> 
> * or their google abilities*


From The Beatles White Album (Paul is dead!).
Just picked up an M9 yesterday. Won't be able to get to the range until Monday.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

@ Shipwreck 

Congratulations on another great gun.

You sure got the "bug".

It's certainly not a bad bug to have IMHO

:smt1099


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Ship...........I see that you have been awarded handsomely, for your wheel..........


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Haha, yes. A beretta rep saw my "wheel" on another forum and contacted me. He sent me some free swag


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

A little "swag" is better than a stick in the eye.......


----------

